# Belle Halloween Blue Dress



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I looked around and found a few websites that may help. The last one is a historical pattern one ive use before not sure if that one will help because I'm not sure what time period the dress is.

http://store.costumecity.com/bellecostumes.html


http://www.ehow.com/how_4797436_beauty-beast-costumes.html


http://www.simplicity.com/p-1748-costumes.aspx

http://www.sewingcentral.com/cgi-bin/Web_store/web_store.cgi?page=timeline.html&cart_id=


----------

